# My objective marker +tute. Pic heavy



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys now I have put this Base up into the base competition but I thought I would write a tute on how I actually made the thing if anyone is interested.
It all started when I read “a tale of four gamers” and decided I could make an objective marker for my army (originally it was going to be something with servo skulls in)
How ever a trip to the GW site and a browse through the terrain saw me buying the Sisters of battle shrine with a vision in my head of armies fighting for this most holy of relics. I then thought “what would happen if it was guarded by sisters already and had be captured by heretics”. And that’s how the idea came about. Heretics have captured and defiled the shrine as well as the sisters guarding it and it’s up to me and my army to save them.
Now on to how I build the thing in a stage by stage guide

Step 1: I started off with a large base supplied by GW; I believe it’s a unadorned dreadnought base that you can get from a base box full of different sized bases. The firs think I did was position the shrine towards the rear of the base and mould a large piece of green stuff onto the base to place the shrine on, sort of like a tumulus.










Step 2: when the green stuff was setting I placed a few large pieced of slate into it to form what hopefully looks like a rock, craggy outcrop. These can be bought from aquarium shops or places that deal with reptiles.










Step 3: I then used a few resin parts to show there had been a battle the sisters had lost, broken Flue de lyes, a smashed helmet and a few empty shells showing that the sisters put up one hell of a fight.









Step 4: Next I flocked the base with gravel, you can buy sand from GW but I decided to use gravel as I wanted a nice rocky looking base, again this is available from reptile shops or even gardening shops but I guess you guys know that already.









Step 5: was the painting stage, going from dark grey up to white through the paints shown below on and already grey piece of slate may sound like that you are painting rocks to look like rocks , and you are in a way but I think the results show how well the system works. You will also notice I painted the shrine white (by hand) it might be an idea to base coat it before sticking it on









Step 6: The next stag was the painting of the shrine it’s self and making sure the rocks looked like rocks. After which I painted the additional pieces of scenery i.e. the helmet ect. I won’t go much more into how I painted it up as you can see for yourselves 









Step 7: The painting of the de-robed sisters. Perhaps I enjoyed this a little to much :grin: I did find it very hard to get a pale skin tone down and eventually used a mix of 2:1 elf flesh and skull white to get a good solid paint. Once they were painted I removed the metal that attached them to a base and glued them into place in my base. Beforehand I had marked out where I wanted them to go and left them areas gravel free.


















Step 8: Once in position I added a bit of colour to the base by adding grass, normal method. I 
sort of made the base look like it had grassy outcrops by strategic placing of flock. You may notice the long tall grass towards the rear. This was made by cutting a few bristles from an old brush and keeping them together by PVA’ing them to some flock


















Step 9: £15 pounds for a silver necklace that was then attached to the sisters by cutting open the chain link and placing it on the chains already on the models. The silver was then washed in black ink to give it a bit of shading.



























Step 10: I had to hand make some pegs out of bits of spur to make the peg looking things keeping the chain in position. These would be driven into the chain at the back of the shrine to prevent escape. I found it hard to keep them in position whilst the glue dried and did glue myself to my base more then once. Once finished I sprayed a matt varnish over the model to fix it all in position and hopeful prevent paint damage.


















Finally its done 






















































I hope this show you how easy it can be to make a nice looking objective marker that fits in with your army. I have only been playing the game 5 months, painting for about 3. So if I can do it anyone can, especially now you have my hand guide
Hope you like the tut, there will be more pics at the basing comp so go remember to vote for me 

Thanks for reading, any questions feel free to PM me.
D


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great! Especially the shrine and rock base, nice color distribution.

My only nitpick, if I had to make one, is that the Sisters area bit too tan and enticing for your theme. I realize its a restriction caused by the models available, but they kind of look like supermodels sunbathing -- instead of prisoners of war.

Other then that, excellent conversion. I feel inspired to try my own hand at making an objective now. :biggrin: 

Would make for an excellent thread for people to create and showcase various objectives relative to their armies.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i think it looks kick ass.k:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice, Sororitas slave girls, sweeeeeeet! Well made, well painted. On a side note about objective markers for chaos. I have seen people use plastic ninja stars to great effect. (the 8 pointed kind : P)

also, you may want to add this onto the base contest Djinn is running. I havent looked through the rules yet but im pretty sure its this kind of thing he is looking for.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It is a really nice objective marker Dagmire, I was actually tempted to enter the base contest until I saw your entry!  I think it is fantastic mate and nice tutorial +rep.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks really good; nice to see a bit more effort put into an objective marker than you usually see. Although I did think why would other Sisters fight for bikini clad sisters as well their relic thingy? A lesbian SoB army?  I'm sure the IG would be well in there though... :biggrin:

Top stuff.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's a very nice and detailed objective marker. Nicely painted too and accompanied by a great Tute  +rep.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent idea and well executed. 

+rep for a great tutorial as well.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for the kind remarks,


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks fantastic Dagmire! More than worth fighting for hehe. 

The abs on that sister lying down are crazy ripped though aren't they? I know thats not you and just how the model comes, but bloody hell thats one athletic lady.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> That looks fantastic Dagmire! More than worth fighting for hehe.
> 
> The abs on that sister lying down are crazy ripped though aren't they? I know thats not you and just how the model comes, but bloody hell thats one athletic lady.


Well she does have to be fighting fit after all. We wont get into my rant on how women should look for fear of offending anyone 
But yes her abbs are great, i love it!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent work, and tutorial, +rep!

Very inspiring too...I'm thinking an Ork objective marker, of a legless Warboss, battering a dying Death Company - obviously, the fight rages on, despite the fatal wounds on both!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

sounds awesome


----------

